# 2013 bforce 750i SE EPS



## Bforce750i (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello, need help for problem im having,thinking it may be fuel filter or injectors from the posts that iv been reading, weird tho either way hope somone can help.

7200km 500hrs, 2013 , No major mods, plugs are good and clean , airbox clean, gas always clean going in.

The brute ran fine all day for a hour and then later on stopped for a few minutes to idle. 
Started to go again and the bike would bog past 1/2 throttle, then get worse then get better and eventually was able to go 3/4 throttle no problem. Eventually could full throttle again without back fire.

It comes and goes somedays riding , please help anyway


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bforce750i said:


> Hello, need help for problem im having,thinking it may be fuel filter or injectors from the posts that iv been reading, weird tho either way hope somone can help.
> 
> 7200km 500hrs, 2013 , No major mods, plugs are good and clean , airbox clean, gas always clean going in.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the vent check is stuck. Next time it happens loosen the gas cap. If it clears-up, replace it. If not, check fuel pressure and volume. Might have a bad pump or there may be water in the tank.


----------

